# Dr Pepper wings



## powerplantop (Oct 2, 2012)

Ingredients: 
12 wing sections
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
teaspoon of Sea Salt
½ Tablespoon Sugar
Pinch of garlic powder
Pinch of Black Pepper
1 Tablespoon Red Pepper Flakes
12 ounces Dr Pepper

Marinate wings in sea salt, sugar, garlic powder, black pepper and one Tablespoons soy sauce for 30 minutes. 

Cook wings on med heat until the sugar starts to brown. 

Add one Tablespoons soy sauce, Red Pepper Flakes and Dr Pepper. 

Turn heat up and cook until the liquid cooks down to a glaze and starts to brown. 

Serve with favorite beverage.

Dr Pepper Wings - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 2, 2012)

powerplantop said:
			
		

> Ingredients:
> 12 wing sections
> 2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
> teaspoon of Sea Salt
> ...



This sounds so good!  C&P, thanks!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 3, 2012)

Why sea salt?


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 5, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Why sea salt?



That is what I use most of the time.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## roadfix (Oct 12, 2012)

I did this last night (4 lbs worth) and they came out great!!  Everyone loved them.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 12, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I did this last night (4 lbs worth) and they came out great!!  Everyone loved them.  Thanks for the recipe!



Glad to hear they turned out good.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

That is excellent RF...pleased to hear


----------

